# Women's boxing a new olympic sport



## Miss L Toe (6 August 2012)

Am I the only one who finds this scrappy and inelegant, we get enough aggression in today's day to day life without encouraging it. 
I don't see any boob guards either.


----------



## SusannaF (6 August 2012)

Although I'm female, I often fail to be elegant for hours at a time  And it's controlled aggression in the name of sport, not beating up old ladies on the bus.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2012)

I must admit saw it last night and thought it better than the previous lightweight men's bout.  I know nothing about boxing hasten to add.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Am I the only one who finds this scrappy and inelegant, we get enough aggression in today's day to day life without encouraging it. 
I don't see any boob guards either.
		
Click to expand...

Eh sexist much??? Women's boxing is not exactly a new sport, new to the olympics yes but not new.


----------



## Polotash (6 August 2012)

I think it's great! If women want to box then they should be allowed.

Go for it girls!


----------

